# Portuguese Citizenship



## paulnyc (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, I have a question about obtaining Portuguese Citizenship. I'm currently a US citizen (I was born in the US and have lived there my entire life). My father was a Portuguese citizen (he was born there and moved to the US when he was 18) but became a US citizen a long time ago. Am I still able to become a Portuguese citizen based on my father having been born there? 

If not is he able to obtain dual citizenship (i.e. get his Portuguese Citizenship without giving up his US Citizenship). When he left Portugal was a dictatorship so I think it's pretty easy to explain why he no longer wanted to be a Portuguese Citizen back then but now things have changed and he is actually thinking of moving there to retire. I assume if he becomes a citizen again I could also become one (assuming I can't right now)? 

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Paul and a very warm :welcome: to Expatforum.

If you spend a little time going through old threads on citizenship you will find lots of relevant information.

Just click the search button above and away you go


----------



## Maggie2780 (Nov 3, 2013)

I too had similar questions and issues with obtaing Portuguese citizenship. My Portuguese isn't the best, I know nothing about the Portuguese legal system, and I just couldn't deal with the Consulate anymore. I felt like I just kept getting the run around. I had heard numerous stories about files and documents being lost... Since I was living in NJ I contacted a Portuguese law firm which is represented there (all work is done out of their US office and I avoided all of the Consulate's inefficiencies). I was able to get everything taken care of for myself and my family at a very reasonable cost (I was apprehensive about lawyers handling this because of often high fees but it was less than I anticipated). I spoke with Lizete Esteves. 

The contact info is: 

Candeias e Associados 

3 Main Street 

Newark, NJ 07105 

973.344.6557/973.220.7703 

[email protected] 

P.S. They are great with e-mails. Hope this helps. I was tired of dealing with the Consulate so finding them was a huge load off my shoulders. I have referred them to friends in AZ, MA and even Brazil. All feedback has been positive so far from them and it looks like they are doing great work. Good luck


----------

